# What exactly is crystal effect paint?



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

I have recently ordered an Ara Blue TTS, but am wondering what exactly is 'crystal effect' paint, and how does it differ from metallic and pearl effect? Any pro's/con's? The salesman wasn't particularly helpful, other than to say that it looks "brilliant in the flesh" (they only had green and grey ones at the dealership) and better than "ordinary" metallic. However, I guess he had to say that as it costs more!

A quick google search hasn't turned anything very informative, other than the fact (opinion) that it looks particularly good in sunlight and that Ara Blue seems to be the only crystal effect paint finish that Audi do. Btw, if Audi has offered a £0 solid blue I would probably have gone that it, but unfortunately they don't.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

More expensive.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> More expensive.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice choice on the colour BR. Not sure what difference crystal makes either but on the mk2 the panther black was crystal effect. In certain lights it looked more purple than black. Doubt the same thing happens with Ara but it's a stunning colour in the flesh.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Metallic = Aluminium flakes in the paint giving a sparkly reflective finish
Pearl = Ceramic or Mica flakes in the paint which refract the light as well as reflecting it. This gives a colour changing effect as your view changes
Crystal = Much the same as Pearl but with crystallised flakes in the paint giving a stronger colour change as light reflects

Pretty sure on the first two, last one is a guess.
A possible answer for "whats the difference between pearl and crystal then?" could be (and this is a total guess) that Pearl has the flakes in the paint, crystal is standard base paint with a lacquer topcoat with the flakes in it? Total guesswork there though.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

It is also rumored to be a right pain to blend if you need a repair.

I have Ara on my TTS - Lovely in the sunny weather and a shade darker in the winter.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Put very simply, in strong sunlight, Ara looks like someone went a bit OTT with the tube of Christmas glitter. 8)

These pictures were taken in low sun just after dawn. Click on them to see them properly. The low sun doesn't show the crystal effect very well. Those specks are really prominent in strong sun but in overcast conditions they hide.

Flat look:









Crystal look:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

EvilTed said:


> Metallic = Aluminium flakes in the paint giving a sparkly reflective finish
> Pearl = Ceramic or Mica flakes in the paint which refract the light as well as reflecting it. This gives a colour changing effect as your view changes
> Crystal = Much the same as Pearl but with crystallised flakes in the paint giving a stronger colour change as light reflects
> 
> ...


Thanks. Seems like a pretty good guess to me. Thanks to all other responders too. Appreciated.

Incidentally, on doing a bit of research earlier it was interesting to read that, for _solid_ paint finishes, "..many manufacturers [not sure about Audi] now use what's called "two-pack" paint, in which the acrylic paint is mixed with an isocyanate hardening agent to make a kind of coloured superglue [  ], which removes the need for a separate clear coat". Obviously a cheaper (quicker) process..


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Can look gorgeous in the right light...


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

you can see how it changes depending on light.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

tt3600 said:


> Can look gorgeous in the right light...


Just wow


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

jhoneyman said:


> you can see how it changes depending on light.


Ah, i see you went for the 20inch alloys. I am not keen on the 19 inch black gloss ones (cant remember what they are called) that appear to be standard on the tts black edition, so chose the simpler (no extra cost) option: 9J 5-twin-spoke titanium matt.

They had those 20 inch ones on the tts in the showroom. Looked great, but thought the ride quality might suffer and the tyres are bound to be much more expensive (I assumed). And they were a £550 option...


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's my car at its favorite restaurant: https://photos.app.goo.gl/oibtje0DIRovMsxI3

You can see how the paint shifts with light. The photo is not retouched at all.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

I do love a blue car, I've promised myself that my next one will be blue! I'm really loving the Ara blue, though perhaps also nogaro blue? I haven't seen a side by side comparison to tell which one I like more.

Does anyone have some nogaro blue to show off?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

ormandj said:


> Here's my car at its favorite restaurant: https://photos.app.goo.gl/oibtje0DIRovMsxI3
> 
> You can see how the paint shifts with light. The photo is not retouched at all.


Just looked at this, I'm in love. Such a good colour and car of course 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ormandj said:


> Here's my car at its favorite restaurant: https://photos.app.goo.gl/oibtje0DIRovMsxI3


Copy cat!  Colour A*ND* wheels. 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ormandj said:


> Here's my car at its favorite restaurant: https://photos.app.goo.gl/oibtje0DIRovMsxI3
> 
> You can see how the paint shifts with light. The photo is not retouched at all.


Very nice 8) guessing you don't see many tt's on the road over there. We have that same restaurant branch here but they charge more per meal


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

Same Day, Same Light, Same Camera settings untouched .... and just to be different,,,,, Ara Blue LOL


----------

